# What song do you rock your baby to sleep to?



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Leigh's post on butchering our fluffs names and the songs we have for our fluffs inspired me to make this post.

I know we're all crazy here, me included! I was wondering if you rock your fur baby to sleep and if so, what song do you sing to him/her?

When Bibu is too excited/hyper before bed or when he isn't feeling all that great, this is what I sing to him while I hold him upside down in my arms like a baby and it works! These are the songs I was rocked to sleep with many years ago! :wub:





 




 
Can't wait to hear your songs and share these songs with each other! :thumbsup:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

HAHA! It's always great when I realize that I am not the only crazy one. :thumbsup: Rudy always calms down when I hold him like that. These are some of my favorite moments with him! I don't have a specific song, but I am open to suggestions! Does it look something like this?...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

oooH, Cory, maybe it isn't so much that Meemer loves Bibu, maybe it is that ....I love you.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

It's the only way I can calm Pearl when I'm grooming her each night - HOW MUCH IS THAT DOGGIE IN THE WINDOW, with her little head held against my heart.:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anybody know Pink Martini? When my darling PeePee was getting sick I used to sing to him...Hang on little tomato. Google the song. It kinda ends with ...sending Rays of sunny love. So, that's from where my boy Ray's name came. When my baby was sick I would sing to him...in the moments when his life was leaving his body and going into the big universe that is the song that I sang to him. Then Ray came to us on DH's birthday, with a rainbow in the sky...sending rays of sunny love.

Tears of sorrow, tears of love, tears of joy.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola gets the two Lola songs  and Penny Lane gets "Penny Lane" 

But the both also get Mummy loves her (insert name) .....................Mummy loves her........... this fine day. A nursery song from from growing up, adapted from Peter plays with one hammer LOL.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Cory, I just loved those two songs...Bibu is a lucky guy to have his Mommy rock him to sleep! Bailey's mommy, on the other hand, has an awful voice...so she doesn't like to put him through the misery of singing to him too much! hehe. :blush: :HistericalSmiley:

Bailey does have his own song though...it's "Baby Love" by the Supremes. I don't remember how it got to be "his song" but it is - often, when my little cousins get together, we all play the song and do a little dance for Bailey. :wub: For his first "gotcha day" back in March, I put together a little video of his first year with us and the background music is, of course, his song:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We have 3 songs in my household that I sing to the girls.

The first one is Tiny Dancer and that's Lacie special song. Sometimes I change the words for her and sometimes not, but that's my special, special Lacie song as she is my Tiny Dancer.

For Tilly I sing a Tilly song to the tune of You Are My Sunshine:

_You are my Tilly, my only Tilly,_
_Don't you know that you're the Best,_
_You are my Tilly, my special Willy,_
_You're my favorite; the best girl in the West!_

And I have one that I sing to all the girls when it's bath time -- I made up the tune:

_We don't want no dirty dogs in our bed,_
_We don't want no dirty dogs_
_and we don't want no stinkin' hogs,_
_no we don't want no dirty dogs in our bed!!!_

Yes -- I think we're all a wonderful, CRAZY bunch of fluff Moms!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

My mom used to sing me to sleep with Arruru Mi Niña -and she still does LOL. She now sings Aolani and my borhter's dog Oreo to sleep with the same song.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Cory, I just loved those two songs...Bibu is a lucky guy to have his Mommy rock him to sleep! Bailey's mommy, on the other hand, has an awful voice...so she doesn't like to put him through the misery of singing to him too much! hehe. :blush: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Bailey does have his own song though...it's "Baby Love" by the Supremes. I don't remember how it got to be "his song" but it is - often, when my little cousins get together, we all play the song and do a little dance for Bailey. :wub: For his first "gotcha day" back in March, I put together a little video of his first year with us and the background music is, of course, his song:
> 
> Bailey Comes Home! - YouTube


Oh poo, here I go crying again. There is just something about your...our...Bailey that just breaks my heart at the same time it makes my heart sing. I love your...our..Bailey so very much! I guess that he reminds me of my PeePee...the same sweet lovable little man. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: Kisses to "our" boy.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

:blush: Um, I don't sing Rocky to sleep but I do sing potty songs. (We're working on potty training) One goes to the tune of that song, Party all the time, Party all the time! Only we say Potty all the time, Potty all the time! And then there is Potty like a Rockstar, and there is an older song my husband made one up to that is Lottie Dottie we likes to potty. Heh...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Isn't she lovely?
Isn't she won-der-ful?
I can't believe what God has done
Through us he's given life to one
And isn't she lovely...made from love.

By Stevie Wonder. It was my WeeWee's song. She was so lovely...made from love.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the idea of songs, very sweet!
However my monkeys would be in much distress if I ever attempted to sing. :HistericalSmiley:

But I do have a catch phrase I say at bedtime:
_*"SNACK & NAP! In your pen!"*_ (Xpen)
And they all go _running_ towards it for some Acana Pacifica that I use as treats. And they're tired anyways from a full day of playing.

Of course, Tuck sleeps in a different puppy crib, but he always goes running towards their sleeping spot. He gets his treats, then an hour extra of free time, without his sisters. They have an earlier bedtime. :w00t:

They also understand: "It's BEDTIME, Girls!"


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Cory, I just loved those two songs...Bibu is a lucky guy to have his Mommy rock him to sleep! Bailey's mommy, on the other hand, has an awful voice...so she doesn't like to put him through the misery of singing to him too much! hehe. :blush: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Bailey does have his own song though...it's "Baby Love" by the Supremes. I don't remember how it got to be "his song" but it is - often, when my little cousins get together, we all play the song and do a little dance for Bailey. :wub: For his first "gotcha day" back in March, I put together a little video of his first year with us and the background music is, of course, his song:
> 
> Bailey Comes Home! - YouTube


Nida! Oh my gosh! I thoroughly enjoyed every second of that video. That is so special. Bailey is so handsome! He just has the sweetest, most genuine face. He looks as happy as ever! I love him :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Mine is very original - My Bonnie Lies Over The Ocean, lol!

Sometimes I also sing the first line of The Doors song, Hello, I Love You.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So I'm not the only nut? My dh laughs at me when I hold Rocky like a baby and sing to him. One song I sing is a made up song...

Who's the bestest puppy in the whole wide world? My Rocky! My Rocky! 
Who's the cutest puppy in the whole wide world? My Rocky! My Rocky!
I love my Rocky boy! :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> HAHA! It's always great when I realize that I am not the only crazy one. :thumbsup: Rudy always calms down when I hold him like that. These are some of my favorite moments with him! I don't have a specific song, but I am open to suggestions! Does it look something like this?...


That is exactly how I hold Rocky....:HistericalSmiley:I love this picture!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

shellbeme said:


> :blush: Um, I don't sing Rocky to sleep but I do sing potty songs. (We're working on potty training) One goes to the tune of that song, Party all the time, Party all the time! Only we say Potty all the time, Potty all the time! And then there is Potty like a Rockstar, and there is an older song my husband made one up to that is Lottie Dottie we likes to potty. Heh...


:w00t:OMG Shelly, I couldn't believe what I was reading when I read your post. We used to sing that all the time during potty training to that tune! And we have a Rocky and we call him Rockstar. I don't know you, but now I will remember you!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Mine is very original - My Bonnie Lies Over The Ocean, lol!
> 
> Sometimes I also sing the first line of The Doors song, Hello, I Love You.


I love both songs! Too cute!


----------

